# The pinstripe experiment (tri-coloured strings):D



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Just thought I'd throw up a couple pics of my first two attempts at a tri-coloured string. The red/natural/black set was my first attempt and are currently on my matrix. The second set I just finished off is for a buddies GT500 and is finished in natural/tan/black. Actually once you figure out the process it's not a whole lot more difficult than a basic two colour layout... just have to be a little more patient

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

That looks great. I still can get them to twist perfect like that. They always screw up in some way. How are you splitting them? Thanks!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Man those look great! I love that red,natural,black set,the twists look perfect!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that red natural and black set is the best looking strings i have ever seen


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Nicley done ole buddy


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

They look awesome .. I might give a 3 color a try one day myself


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

As Nuge said; tri color is not that hard just takes a little more patience.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Just thought I'd post some samples up for a change as I'm usually the one reading up getting some tips here and there. The red/black/natural matches my matrix to a tee, complements the graphics and stuff very well.

QUOTE=rockinbowhunter;1059403542]That looks great. I still can get them to twist perfect like that. They always screw up in some way. How are you splitting them? Thanks![/QUOTE]

I have a Little Jon setup which helps tremendously. Essentially the colours are layered as such (for a 24 strand string/cable, 452x): 8 strands primary (e.g. red), 4 strands black, 8 strands of secondary (e.g. natural), 4 strands black. I still serve my loops so the end loops are served and then the bundle is stretched as per usual. The colours are then seperated by a handful of golf tees which seems to work excellent for this application... nothing fancy there. Each bundle is then burnished and tension is applied and twists put in. The thing I've found to be key with these is to get a clean seperation is to ensure the seperation is consistent from end to end. Normally I'll seperate all four colours at the one end and then mirror the split at the other end. If you get that right they twist up beautifully and seperation runs clean to the end loop... pretty neat. I actually wouldn't be scared to run clear for the end servings the seperation is that consistent.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Where is your center? Do you go down through the bundles before you twist or do you find it after you twist




GWN_Nuge said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. Just thought I'd post some samples up for a change as I'm usually the one reading up getting some tips here and there. The red/black/natural matches my matrix to a tee, complements the graphics and stuff very well.
> 
> QUOTE=rockinbowhunter;1059403542]That looks great. I still can get them to twist perfect like that. They always screw up in some way. How are you splitting them? Thanks!


I have a Little Jon setup which helps tremendously. Essentially the colours are layered as such (for a 24 strand string/cable, 452x): 8 strands primary (e.g. red), 4 strands black, 8 strands of secondary (e.g. natural), 4 strands black. I still serve my loops so the end loops are served and then the bundle is stretched as per usual. The colours are then seperated by a handful of golf tees which seems to work excellent for this application... nothing fancy there. Each bundle is then burnished and tension is applied and twists put in. The thing I've found to be key with these is to get a clean seperation is to ensure the seperation is consistent from end to end. Normally I'll seperate all four colours at the one end and then mirror the split at the other end. If you get that right they twist up beautifully and seperation runs clean to the end loop... pretty neat. I actually wouldn't be scared to run clear for the end servings the seperation is that consistent.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I find the center after seperating and prior to twisting.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Looks good Nuge, now you need to make a new set for your Matrix...once you got rid of the red-eye peep that didn't like your strings:wink:

I may just be lazy enough to let you make my next set of strings up.:hail:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Looks good Nuge, now you need to make a new set for your Matrix...once you got rid of the red-eye peep that didn't like your strings:wink:
> 
> I may just be lazy enough to let you make my next set of strings up.:hail:


Yeah, I wanted to throw that red-eye peep across the yard... what a piece of junk.

How about a set of Andy specials for ya Rob


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Definitely no Andy pink anywhere near my Hoyt's. Just won't go with the camo limbs for some reason:doh:

Won't be needeing any strings until the new year....


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Looking good Nuge. 

:thumb:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Definitely no Andy pink anywhere near my Hoyt's. Just won't go with the camo limbs for some reason:doh:
> 
> Won't be needeing any strings until the new year....


Tell Andy that Be interesting to see what he picks when his 350 factory set wears out


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge,

Thanks a millon for making the natural/tan/black strings for me. They are going to look amazing on my GT500. As always buddy your strings are top notch and that's why I use them. As soon as I get installed, I send you a few pics.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm not sure if you wanted this or even realize it but your black is seperating in half. It should go black, red, natural....black, red, natural. Yours is going black, red, black, natural...black, red, black, natural. Next time you seperate the 3 colors burnish each one until they each stay in a nice round bundle and then twist. I hope that all makes sense.


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

60X said:


> I'm not sure if you wanted this or even realize it but your black is seperating in half. It should go black, red, natural....black, red, natural. Yours is going black, red, black, natural...black, red, black, natural. Next time you seperate the 3 colors burnish each one until they each stay in a nice round bundle and then twist. I hope that all makes sense.


I think he wanted it. If it went black, red, natural/black, red, natural then it would be a three color string. This is a three color pin stripe. 24 strands of 452x would be 10+10+2+2. Just like this one. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=5143&attachmentid=924713


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

opps. Guess I should have read all the posts and not the just title. Kinda like I'm back in school again. Read the title and look at the pics lol.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

that red white black is very hot looking for sure!!!! nice


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I just finshed getting the natural/tan/black strings on the GT500 and they look amazing. The 3 colours we went with are a perfect match for the AT edition GT500. The black seperation (pin strip) between the tan and natural colours makes the tan and natural colours pop.
Another master piece buddy.

Thanks again.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

60X said:


> I'm not sure if you wanted this or even realize it but your black is seperating in half. It should go black, red, natural....black, red, natural. Yours is going black, red, black, natural...black, red, black, natural. Next time you seperate the 3 colors burnish each one until they each stay in a nice round bundle and then twist. I hope that all makes sense.


I did a couple of layouts. One of a standard tri-colour (e.g. red/natural/black) and another layout with a black seperation between the primary colours (e.g. red/black/natural/black) and liked the look of it better. No worries it was by design


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DssBB said:


> I just finshed getting the natural/tan/black strings on the GT500 and they look amazing. The 3 colours we went with are a perfect match for the AT edition GT500. The black seperation (pin strip) between the tan and natural colours makes the tan and natural colours pop.
> Another master piece buddy.
> 
> Thanks again.


Anytime Rob, glad to help out!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice string Nuge!

What would happen if the 4 black strands were layed out first, then the 8 primary, then 4 black, then 8 primary?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> What would happen if the 4 black strands were layed out first, then the 8 primary, then 4 black, then 8 primary?


should be the same result, the black will still seperat primay colors


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> should be the same result, the black will still seperat primay colors


Absolutely correct


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

NUGE hows your pinstripe holding up??? i did some twisting tonight on a orange/grey with black pinstripe and not sure if i like that combo, also did a straight 3 color with orange/grey/black with only 4 strands black and that looked a little better, might try red/silver with black pinstripe tomorrow. Im just making a 15" string and twisting to see how colors combos come out to decide which one. Have you made any other pinstripe combos????


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> NUGE hows your pinstripe holding up??? i did some twisting tonight on a orange/grey with black pinstripe and not sure if i like that combo, also did a straight 3 color with orange/grey/black with only 4 strands black and that looked a little better, might try red/silver with black pinstripe tomorrow. Im just making a 15" string and twisting to see how colors combos come out to decide which one. Have you made any other pinstripe combos????


It's holding up just fine, no worse or better than a standard two colour string. No colour bleed to the natural, peep is bang on and timing issues are non-existant. I did up a set last week with yellow, orange and black on the string, with single colours on the cables for a monster 7. Fellow wanted colours that would match the "monster eyes" on the decals... turned out purdy

The red/black/natural combo has peaked some interest locally and there's a new APA Viper XL 36 sporting a set with a red anodized riser and I have a set to do in the same combo for another APA staff shooter over the next couple of days. That set will be going on a mamba xl 36 dually.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

when i get pics i will post up my sunset orange, silver, with blk pinstripe for all to see. not sure i like it. i think i like just 3 color orange, silver with a few black in between, well see after i try a red/silver with pinstripe

Do you remember what twist ratio you used???? i made a 20" and went with 15twist and it seems like 1-1. but maybe thats just an illusion with all the colors


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Not to hijack but I remembered a string I did a while back for a Clemson fan that wanted a 3 color/4 bundle style. It's not too bad to make and the end product turned out quite nice.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

no hijack there, thats a 3 color pinstripe string, too bad its laker colors too LOL


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Those look awesome, I am gonna have to try it on my next set.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Thumbs up to those strings!!!!!!!!!! Nice very nice

hutch


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Sweeet!


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Just thought I'd throw up a couple pics of my first two attempts at a tri-coloured string. The red/natural/black set was my first attempt and are currently on my matrix. The second set I just finished off is for a buddies GT500 and is finished in natural/tan/black. Actually once you figure out the process it's not a whole lot more difficult than a basic two colour layout... just have to be a little more patient
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Any way you can post pics of the lay out and the way you seperated the colors fo twist


----------

